# Ben Affleck's Animal Cracker Factory. Witham, England 2009



## FieldyM (Jun 16, 2009)

*The Strategic steam reserve (SSR) is a collection of withdrawn steam locomotives which is kept in working order for possible use in a national emergency. During the Cold War several countries, including England, Sweeden and the Soviet Union, kept SSRs

This is not the Strategic steam reserve, although similar...*​*



I welcome you to explore with me "Ben Affleck's Animal Cracker Factory".​*






http://www.flickr.com/photos/fieldym/3633441592/






http://www.flickr.com/photos/fieldym/3633436610/


*Animal crackers are crackers in the shapes of animals. These are usually animals one would see at the zoo or circus, including lions, tigers and bears(oh my!). There is debate about whether or not animal crackers are actually crackers or cookies. They are like crackers due to the way they are made, with layered dough, however the use of sweetened dough gives them the cookie taste and consistency.* 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fieldym/3633421716/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/fieldym/3632604883/

*Now I know what you are thinking... Your mistaking the Ben Affleck from Ben Affleck's Animal Cracker Factory with Ben Affleck famous actor. Now don't you worry many people have made this mistake.... 


Trust me they really are two seperate people!

Ben Affleck(not the cracker man) is an American actor, film director and screenwriter. He became known in the mid 1990s, after his involvement in the film Mallrats (1995) and later played the main title-role in Chasing Amy in 1997.

Ben Affleck(the cracker man) is an english cracker maker. He made crackers on the mid 1990s, he was not involved in the film Mallrats (1995) and nor did he later played the main title-role in Chasing Amy in 1997.*





http://www.flickr.com/photos/fieldym/3633431920/

*Cracker Lane in Witham, England was originally built as a World War II "shadow factory" making shadows for aircraft. After it was realised shadows were made by obscuring the sun with an object it closed. In 1951 it was leased by Ben Affleck's Animal Crackers and remained their home until 2005. It was the historic site of all Animal Cracker production over this period, as well as the corporate headquarters. Although the site runs the length of Cracker Lane, its proper entrance is now on Biscuit Avenue.

Animal Cracker production at Cracker Lane waned over the years, as cracker assembly was moved to China. By 2005, the Cracker Lane site housed just the headquarters and museum as well as 5 staff responsible for playing table tennis. *





http://www.flickr.com/photos/fieldym/3632613847/


​


----------



## james.s (Jun 16, 2009)

Great Write-Up!!!
I take it that it was actually an aircraft factory, or a dirty food factory


----------



## ImmortalOwl (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm enjoying these


----------



## foz101 (Jun 16, 2009)

Cracking pics.


----------



## MD (Jun 16, 2009)

nice one
put a smile on my face 
looking forward to the next one


----------



## ® Andy (Jun 16, 2009)

I've had a shit day, but now I'm smiling. A fascinating report Fieldy and beautifully written . I was at no point in doubt about which Ben Affleck you were talking about tho'!


----------



## Dystopia (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice bits of machinery and emptiness. 

Like everyone else, I eagerly await each installment of your adventures and in-depth historical analysis.  Really Fieldym, you're amusing us all so keep up the good work.


----------



## zippy (Jun 16, 2009)

I love you Fieldy your mega hardcore to the extreme


----------



## cogito (Jun 17, 2009)

More reports need to be written (and shot) like this.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 17, 2009)

foz101 said:


> Cracking pics.



Absolutely! But, where are the cracker pics??? 
Are you sure it wasn't Tom Hanks's factory? He's a much better animal cracker maker than Ben Affleck, imo.


----------



## pixie (Jun 17, 2009)

brilliant, this has cheered me up no end on a day full of rain and miserableness............ we love you fieldy


----------



## CitadelMonkey (Jun 17, 2009)

You really are l33t Fieldy!! 

I take it there wasn't any animal crackers left behind????


----------



## simaving (Jun 17, 2009)

*cracker factory*

laughed my arse off... Brilliant stuff mate,simon


----------



## night crawler (Jun 17, 2009)

Like it, take it you did not find any carckers then


----------



## krela (Jun 17, 2009)

Is a visit to Matt Damon's Squirrel Jerky Production Plant on the card any time soon?


----------



## FieldyM (Jun 17, 2009)

krela said:


> Is a visit to Matt Damon's Squirrel Jerky Production Plant on the card any time soon?



Nope but the play doh fun factory sounds good!


----------



## silverstealth (Jun 17, 2009)

zippy said:


> I love you Fieldy your mega hardcore to the extreme



Well done that man..


----------



## Dannymax (Jun 17, 2009)

Still cant belive you got in there mate !


----------



## Dab (Jun 17, 2009)

Considereing the shadow factory closed in 1951, i can't beleive the amount of shadows left lying around. You'da thought someone would've nicked them/preserved them/whatever by now..


----------



## FieldyM (Jun 17, 2009)

Dab said:


> Considereing the shadow factory closed in 1951, i can't beleive the amount of shadows left lying around. You'da thought someone would've nicked them/preserved them/whatever by now..



I had one I found, its awesome... I take it with me everywhere!


----------



## sinnerman (Jun 17, 2009)

Shadows are not swag they should be left behind for others to enjoy


----------



## ® Andy (Jun 18, 2009)

I accidentally trod on a shadow once and it stuck to my shoe, and so now the bastard thing seems to follow me everywhere .


----------



## cactusmelba (Jun 18, 2009)

Crackin' report buddy.. (sorry)

really well written, very entertaining, and great pics too, was there a bit of HDR action inthere, or are you just king of exposures?


----------



## littledasypus (Jun 18, 2009)

*Yay*

Aaaah, humour, I remember...


----------



## FieldyM (Jun 18, 2009)

cactusmelba said:


> was there a bit of HDR action inthere, or are you just king of exposures?



Not really HDR...

It's a tonemapped RAW file, then and +contrast +levels 

If anyone is interested I could put a comparison shot from off camera to show difference.


----------



## BigLoada (Jun 18, 2009)

Hahaha aw man I always used to love your humour, this is class. And pretty pictures too, I love it


----------

